# Clippers hopeful Sprewell will join them



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep16jan16,1,7815232.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> The Clippers are hopeful that free-agent guard Latrell Sprewell will join them for the remainder of the season, a team source said.
> 
> Clipper officials have had conversations with Sprewell, who apparently needs time to get into playing condition and consider his next move.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Consider his next move?
What is this, checkers?

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

well, what can the clippers offer him? I thought they were over the cap? So when that happens, do they have some kind of exception they can use? Id think that the base yearly salary minimum is like 1.5 million for someone of his tenure, right? Wonder what made him decide not to hold out for the 3-5 million he wanted. Maybe ran out of money from last year. Maybe his rim company not doing so well?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm I wonder if Sterling offered him some stocks in his company? Hopefully Spree does join though


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

no...sterling offered a lifetime supply of food for kids


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is a better idea IMO rather than overpaying for Artest...

Perhaps, THIS is the reason we backed off Artest..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_949183.php



> Through a contact, Dunleavy was able to get in touch with free-agent forward Latrell Sprewell to see if he had interest in signing with the Clippers. Guard Sam Cassell, who was Sprewell's teammate the past two seasons in Minnesota, also talked with him. But so far Sprewell has not indicated he is interested in signing with any team.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Right now, I'd rather have Spree than Kaniel Dickens.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

So, if spree is signed, which im not sure is going to happen, but you never know, after he is 100% after say 3 weeks or so, do you start him at SF, and move mobley back to SG? or do you just always bring him off of the bench and plug him in for whoever isnt cutting it after the first quarter?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If anybody knows what were Spree's stats last year?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> If anybody knows what were Spree's stats last year?


 13 PPG; 3.2 Rebounds; 2.2 Assists in 30.6 Minutes

Shot 41.4% from the field


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> 13 PPG; 3.2 Rebounds; 2.2 Assists in 30.6 Minutes
> 
> Shot 41.4% from the field


That was a down year for Spree IMO, just like Sam had a down year last year.

The year before that, 16.8 ppg on 41% FG, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg.

Some nutjob Clips fan said they rather have Ross, Singleton over Sprewell, get serious.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

i think sprewell once back in shape should start wit cassell and SL comes off tha bench wit singleton, wilcox, ross........I realy cant see SL playin wit Sprewell


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> That was a down year for Spree IMO, just like Sam had a down year last year.
> 
> The year before that, 16.8 ppg on 41% FG, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg.
> 
> Some nutjob Clips fan said they rather have Ross, Singleton over Sprewell, get serious.


 Agree with that and what a shock that is.

Getting Sprewell we could have a starting unit of:
Cass/Mobley/Spree/Brand/Kaman and a bench of:
Livingston/Ewing/Ross/Singleton/N;Dong? until the returns of Rebraca and Maggette


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Agree with that and what a shock that is.
> 
> Getting Sprewell we could have a starting unit of:
> Cass/Mobley/Spree/Brand/Kaman and a bench of:
> Livingston/Ewing/Ross/*Singleton/N;Dong?* until the returns of Rebraca and Maggette


What about Weezy?

I like that bench. Perhaps a little young but they all are scorers (bar Ross)

Even N'Dong can score well and Singleton and Ross do the hustle plays and all the dirty work.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> What about Weezy?


Oops, I guess like Dunleavy I just forget we have him on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## MavsChicka (Jan 17, 2006)

Isn't NY thinking of moving Q. Rich? Why not bring him back versus Sprewell who's a dink?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

MavsChicka said:


> Isn't NY thinking of moving Q. Rich? Why not bring him back versus Sprewell who's a dink?


 QRich is due much more and Clips would have to give up about 6/7 mil in Salaries to get him as opposed to signing Spree all Clips would need to do is waive Kaliel Dickens


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-simers17jan17,1,1543325.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> SEVERAL PUBLICATIONS reported Monday morning the Clippers have been in contact with free-agent choker Latrell Sprewell, The Times indicating that the Clippers are "hopeful" he will join them for the remainder of the season.
> 
> Coach Mike Dunleavy, however, said he not only has not talked to Sprewell, but he said General Manager Elgin Baylor has also not talked to Sprewell, which goes to show you what kind of circus this is going to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

as much as i hate Sprewell 

if he could help us...i wouldnt mind having him...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

That last part was hilarious about sterling.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It's better if the Clips act like they have no idea where Sprewell is (even if they do)...


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah he needs 5-6 mil a year to feed his family... go ahead clips please sign that P.O.S. shell of a player. spreewell thinks team is spelled with a tea(I)m.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

If there's anything that should have been learned from the last few games is that this teams wins and loses based on its defense, not its offense. Sprewell was never much of a defender, and I doubt age has made him any better, nor would I assume that he's still a significant contributor on offense. I say let the rookies play, especially James Singleton, who I would like to see become the permanent starting SF until or if Corey comes back.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, but if he can only get 3 minutes against utah, it doesnt seem like dunleavvy really wants him in the rotation let alone starting. Strange.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A friend of mine in Milwaukee has seen Spree working at at the downtown Milwaukee Y. I'll tell her the next time she sees him to let him know the Clippers are looking for him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers do end up getting Spree I hope he is in shape and ready to play. What is intriguing is that Dunleavy denied it could be he is trying to hide that Spree will sign or he could be telling the truth.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Clips have nothing to gain by announcing anything about Sprewell until it's actually a done deal, you don't want to tip off any possible competetitors.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/fantasy/story/9171049 



> Latrell Sprewell is rumored to be about to sign with the Clippers for the remainder of the season and could have decent Fantasy value down the stretch.



Not sure if a Fantasy article is reliable.


----------

